# TNT PM BOGO Free, Test Infusion, Male Rejuvenation Stack, Whey Isolate, and TestABOL!



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 16, 2016)

*Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale!!!*

*We have another great sale for you this week...some definite savings on some staple products!!!

The TNT PM formula is BOGO FREE this week!!! TNT PM Formula starts working where most other fat burners stop. No worries about jitters or shakes because it is 100% stimulant free! TNT PM formula blocks fats and carbs from being stored, stops night time cravings in its tracks and helps eliminate excess calories. You even burn fat while sleeping!

The highlight I feel of this weeks sale is Test Infusion for $29.99...$30 OFF!!! The formula for Test Infusion is one of the most intense natural test boosters you will find on the market today. We carefully selected only ingredients that have been studied and proven to naturally boost your test levels to peak performance levels.

Check out this review on Test Infusion...*






*Restore youthful vigor and vitality with the Male Rejuvenation Stack! We created this stack with high-quality, proven products that will help restore a man?s health and energy levels. As we age, our bodies and our vital organs break down. It is time to start protecting your vital organs and repairing the breakdown. Feel young again with the Male Rejuvenation Stack! We have this on sale this week for $69.99, a great deal on 5 staple products for us males!!!

Muscle Research?s Whey Protein Isolate (WPI) bundle is on sale this week and as you all know is a very high quality Whey Isolate that is extremely pure, amazingly delicious and guaranteed free of amino spiking (aka ? protein spiking, or nitrogen spiking). With our newest flavors Cinnamon Bun and Strawberry, lots of great flavors to choose from!!!

GenXLabs TestABOL is also on sale this week. Two percent or less of the Testosterone in the body is unbound (free) and available to build muscle or increase sex drive. The reason most products marketed to increase muscle mass destroy sex drive is the same reason that their results are limited. They increase bound testosterone, this is where TestABOL works its magic!!!*
















*Also don't forget that you can get a FREE bag of Yo-Whey by simply purchasing one of these following products...

with purchase of Xtreme Joint Support (at regular price)
-with purchase of Test Infusion (at regular price)
-with purchase of Katanadrol (at regular price)
-with purchase of Anovar-X Extreme (at regular price)

 OR with cart your total over $100*

*Lots of ways to get great deals from Muscle Research!!! Don't miss out this week!!!*



*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!


Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Sep 19, 2016)

*Yes for the TNT PM BOGO FREE offer is a great deal to...*







*As for the Test Infusion for $29.99, this is a deal that will not only save you some decent cash, but will put your mind on...
*





*...remember its all about the health benefits . 

Consider this your Monday Bump for this sale!!!*​


----------



## MidwestBeast (Sep 20, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's items:



*IronChamp TNT PM:*

I have yet to use this product, but I'm impressed by their HPTA formula and can appreciate that the label on this is fully disclosed. Certainly nothing ground breaking, but it's a nice, well-rounded product to help aid in fat loss while you're sleeping without any disruption from stimulation. Should be pretty good for overall health, too. If you're on the fence, now is a great time to try it with the $19.99 price tag for a BOGO. So you're getting 2 bottles (2 months' worth) for less than $20 shipped to your door.

*
GenXLabs ShredABOL:*

Not one that I?ve used, but looks like it has a decent diuretic component to it, along with some potential nutrient repartitioning (courtesy of the ALA and ALC) and antioxidant benefits. I?m never a fan of the prop. blends, but at least it?s broken into 3 matrices. This would be one if you?re looking for an all-inclusive product and one that I would likely opt for during the summer, a trip to the beach, etc. (because of that diuretic aspect).


*Muscle Research Whey Isolate Bundle:*

This is my go-to isolate and has been ever since MR brought it out. However, the two new flavor releases got me super excited and I snagged them the second they landed. Here's what I had to say about them:



> There has been talk of these coming for a while and they are now live on the store!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price on this bundle (6 lbs.) for a good isolate -- that tastes great, no less -- is hard to beat (just remember that is FREE shipping to your door included in the price -- I mention that because other deals may look better at first glance, but rarely will shipping be your friend like it is with Muscle Research).

*
Premium Powders Male Rejuvenation Stack:*

The stacks here are always priced very well, so this is incredible. You?re getting 5 products for a very low combined price. My favorite is the NaRALA that is capped and 200mg/cap. I love using it at 1-2 caps before carb-heavier meals and find it works great. The SAMe and ashwagandha will both really help with mood. The B-Complex is just a great thing to use all the time, but has a slew of benefits, and then the ursolic acid can really help out with recomp type effects. You?re getting a stack that benefits general health and well-being along with physical/aesthetic improvement.


*Premium Powders Test Infusion*

This one is worth every penny at the normal price, so it goes without saying that this is a must-grab at the discount. I?ve done a couple PCT?s with Test Infusion since its release and one without it and the one without it sucked in comparison. You?re getting the different form of DAA, trib, tongkat ali, and bulbine. In addition, you also have some solid support supps added in. Theoretically it could be a nice addition to on-cycle libido support, as well, but my favorite use is in PCT. I always run TUDCA and other supports on cycle, but this allows me to get 4 weeks worth of additional supports for cleansing without necessarily having to spend the money on those other supports during PCT. All I can say is I?ve used it, it works and I love it.


----------

